# Pogliaghi Tandem on ebay



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Check this out. A real racing tandem from the early 80's. With Campy Super Record to boot! 


http://cgi.ebay.com/Pogliaghi-1982-...0?hash=item27a81d4a33&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Now that's sweet... Hey, its in Cali--you guys should buy it.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Absolutely beautiful. But $4500 is way too much for a vintage tandem IMO. Tubing technology has come way too far in the past 30 years. 

Of course, if I had $4500 lying around I'd be all over it regardless.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

paredown said:


> Now that's sweet... Hey, its in Cali--you guys should buy it.


Too big for both of us.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

wooglin said:


> Absolutely beautiful. But $4500 is way too much for a vintage tandem IMO. Tubing technology has come way too far in the past 30 years.
> 
> Of course, if I had $4500 lying around I'd be all over it regardless.


Yeah $4500 is a real chunk of change. It's a real racer tho. I'll bet that thing is fast!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

il sogno said:


> ... I'll bet that thing is fast!


It is the motor that matters.

I too agree that it is way over priced.


----------



## Starliner (Mar 7, 2002)

Nice! Sized perfectly for my stokaire and me. But it's too much coin and as MB1 points out, the engines make it go. All that old Campy stuff is great for show, but makes small difference to me on the go. As long as it works, of course. I'm quite happy with my classic early '90's Lippy which while not Italian is nevertheless an attractive piece of craftsmanship. Not to mention it fell into my lap for $4K less than this guy hopes to get.

And that 'short' wheelbase..... I wonder how that was achieved. Short top tube lengths fore & aft? It is italian...


----------

